# Rondup 41% Dilution



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have some 41% Roundup concentrate left from the farm (sold). The dilution tables are missing. I need it for killing my lawn before renovation....yes, it's getting late but OK here in Southside VA. Does anyone know the dosage?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What type of grass are you trying to kill?

I would think that 3 oz of 41% to a gal of water would do the trick. I use 3 oz per 1 gal of 41% RU along my fence lines and it efectively kills bermuda, bahai and johnson grass as well as any weeds. 

Apply, and (hope it don't rain for a minimum of 2 hours) and then do nothing at all to the lawn for a minimum of 10 days to 2 weeks to your lawn.......after that time frame you may need to spot treat some areas, and once again wait 10 days to 2 weeks........hopefully by then you shld have killed whatever it came into contact with....

IMHO it may be a little late in the year to accomplish what your after........Intake of plants is reduced by now, even in the lower south, you will still have weedseeds etc that are not going to start growing until next year, as well as new seed from the already established grass you now have. You maynot get the desired results your after this time of year.........grass does its best on humid or warm sunny days for uptake of nutrients (roundup in this case) and the days right now are getting pretty short.


----------

